# Troy Bilt Storm 2665



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

Troy Bilt Storm 2665, model #31AM6CP3723

Bought this in 2018. Used it 2-3 times that year. Put Stabil in the tank for the non-winter months. Didn't use at all last year (not much snow). I brought it out last night to use it and it wouldn't start. Did all the proper start-up procedures. Put in fresh gas. Inserted key. Press the primer bulb...

When pressing the primer bulb, I can hear air. Almost like a leak. I thought maybe the bulb was cracked. Checked it over, nope, it was good. Thought maybe the hose from the bulb had come disconnected from the bulb. So I took the front cover off (broke the choke knob off in the process). The hose is connected tightly to the bulb. So I thought maybe the hose had a crack or a hole. Took the hose off of the black 90 degree nipple from the carb. Sealed the end of the hose and the bulb had good suction when I did that. Put it back on the 90 degree nipple from the carb and I get the same air leak sound when I press the bulb. So I'm thinking something in/on the carb is what is giving me the air leak sound. It won't suction any gas into the carb so that I can start it. Took the hose from the tank to the carb to make sure it wasn't blocked somehow, but gas poured out, so eliminated that as a problem. 

Thinking either that black 90 degree nipple that the bulb hose attaches to is cracked or something. Maybe the carb isn't sealing properly and there is an air leak there?

I don't really want to replace the whole carb but will if I have to. 

Also, can't seem to find the new choke knob or the long shaft it attaches to and goes down into the carb. Worst case scenario I can epoxy the old know onto the old shaft. I will still turn the shaft if I get it settled just right on there.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the primer is supposed to push air into the carb bowl, not fuel. 
( sometimes a shot of starting fluid into the carb will wake up a stubborn to start engine )


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

nwcove said:


> the primer is supposed to push air into the carb bowl, not fuel.
> ( sometimes a shot of starting fluid into the carb will wake up a stubborn to start engine )


I see. I didn't know that. With my weedeater, when I press the primer bulb, it will fill with fuel and I am assuming push it into the carb for startup. 

I will try the starter fluid. Just not sure how I would get it into that tiny carb. On my riding mower I would take off the air filter and squirt it in there. I don't think this thing has an air filter, or if it does, I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Most likely no air filter. Just give it a spray inside the heater box


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

When I press the bulb, shouldn't fuel eventually go into the carb though? I pressed on that bulb for 10 min and nothing. Just the sound of air.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is a good chance that old fuel may have clogged up the main jet. i usually just tip the machine into the service position, removed the float bowl and run a piece of telephone copper wire through the main jet and wipe the bowl out if there is anything in there. also sometimes just dumping the old gas out of the carb float bowl is all the machine needs but hard to say till you get the float bowl off to see.


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> there is a good chance that old fuel may have clogged up the main jet. i usually just tip the machine into the service position, removed the float bowl and run a piece of telephone copper wire through the main jet and wipe the bowl out if there is anything in there. also sometimes just dumping the old gas out of the carb float bowl is all the machine needs but hard to say till you get the float bowl off to see.


I'll take a look at that and see if that's the issue. Thanks!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

mark the bowl and carb body to make sure you put it back on in the correct spot. your issue is most likely as crazywolfie stated a clogged main jet from old gas . do as he wrote and you should get back to running


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> there is a good chance that old fuel may have clogged up the main jet. i usually just tip the machine into the service position, removed the float bowl and run a piece of telephone copper wire through the main jet and wipe the bowl out if there is anything in there. also sometimes just dumping the old gas out of the carb float bowl is all the machine needs but hard to say till you get the float bowl off to see.


Maybe a dumb question, but service position? Is that laying flat on it's back (tilted 90 degrees backwards)?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Service position, make sure gas tank is drained, or put a plastic bag or freezer bag under gas cap and thread it on to prevent gas from leaking out of tank.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

no tilted 90* forward onto the bucket. it usually makes getting at the float bowl without removing the carb easy. you may want to put a plastic bag under the gas cap before doing this if you got more than 1/2 tank of fuel since fuel will likely leak out if you don't.


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> mark the bowl and carb body to make sure you put it back on in the correct spot. your issue is most likely as crazywolfie stated a clogged main jet from old gas . do as he wrote and you should get back to running


I'm guessing the bolt directly on the bottom of the bowl removes it? How will I identify the main jet once I take it off? 

On the bowl (I'm guessing it's the bowl, its a brass looking piece under the carb) there is a bolt directly on the bottom and a bolt that is off to the side. Do I remove the bolt that is on the direct bottom of the bowl?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

First fresh gas. Clean up the spark plug gap with a fine wire brush.Then try this before ripping everything apart. Key out. Give a good shot of aerosol seafoam into the carb and pull it over a few times. Let it sit and soak about 15 min. Put the key in and spray some WD40 (as starter fluid, much gentler on the rings) into the carb and turn it over. It should catch and smoke a lot. If it turns over hit it with another shot of seafoam until it stalls. Wait and repeat the WD startup. 

Hope it helps. Good luck.


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

vmax29 said:


> First fresh gas. Clean up the spark plug gap with a fine wire brush.Then try this before ripping everything apart. Key out. Give a good shot of aerosol seafoam into the carb and pull it over a few times. Let it sit and soak about 15 min. Put the key in and spray some WD40 (as starter fluid, much gentler on the rings) into the carb and turn it over. It should catch and smoke a lot. If it turns over hit it with another shot of seafoam until it stalls. Wait and repeat the WD startup.
> 
> Hope it helps. Good luck.


How do I spray it into the carb? In my old riding mower, I would spray it into the air filter assembly. This thing doesn't have that.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

There is an air box with some baffles in it under the shrouding. I sold my Troybilt a while back and I don’t recall exactly how to get to the carb. Sorry. Someone with a TroyBilt or Tecumseh should know here and might be able to help. Didn’t they mention in the earlier post to tip it into the service position? You can locate it from there. Tip it back down and work on it. Don’t forget the cling wrap under the gas cap like they mentioned. Or you will have a mess. And don’t forget to remove it when done.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yes the center bolt drops the yellow looking bowl, the outer bolt is a drain, mark the bowl so the outer bolt goes where it should be going back, in the center of where the center bolt was is the main jet, clean it out .


----------



## barlowchiro (Dec 2, 2020)

I got it running. The thing is that it will only run with the choke wide open.


----------

